# How much to feed Collared Lizard



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi I'm a first time reptile owner. I've got a six month old Lizard and am unsure how much to feed her. I got her from my nepthews friend. My nepthew said she only needs 2 crickets a day but I think that's to little.

Anyway I've been feeding her meal worms twice a day. The guy at the shop said to feed her as much that she'll eat within 20 minutes, that's around 5. She also eats wax worms, she really love them and was eating 3 or 4 a day but I've put it down to one a day since I read how fatty they are.

Today I bought some standard size brown crickets for the first time and put 2 in the cage, one she ate straight away and the other hid on the back wall so I opened the box and 3 jumped out. I left them in thinking she'd leave some till later but 10 minutes later I checked on her and she ate them all. Tonight I gave her 2 crickets and an hour later she ate 4 meal worms and a wax worm. Is this okay or should she have more or less?

I can't find my scales so don't know her weight.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

I have been told that a collared lizard will only eat as much as it needs... not sure if it is true but they are defo not as greedy as beardies, mine is a bit off his food at the min but he had a wax worm yesterday so i think he is just being picky, you can try yours on hoppers too, mine seems to enjoy them. They are a little more substantial than crickets too.:welcome:


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, what are hoppers? If they're Locust I can't bring myself to kill them. I'm a total insect botherer. I nearly freaked out when I found out I had to feed her live food. I got mealworms and waxies hoping I wouldn't feel guilty feeder her them and didn't.

I decided to buy Crickets when I found out you can breed them easily. One managed to last 5 hours in the viv without being eaten so decided to set it free outside. I think they're really cute but I like watching my Lizard hunt them.

How many waxworms should I give her through out the week?


----------



## Gentoo (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh you mean grass hoppers, I don't know why but I though Crickets were grass hoppers.

I might try them, gonna see if it's easy to bread them.


----------



## CollaredLizardGal (May 17, 2010)

Wax worms are not a good food substitute, they are like chocolate is to humans, really nice to eat but not good for us , they don't have much nutrition and are very fatty, meal worms can be a bit of a pain for them to digest. Crickets and hoppers (small locusts , no wings) are the best things to give them apparently there are other bugs that can be fed to them and I am told they like creatures that shift be it flying hopping but just moving. 
But avoid waxworms except for a treat or to fatten up a sick lizard! :2thumb:


----------

